# Myrtle beach or OBX



## obiomach (May 17, 2015)

hey looking for a 2 bedroom
Staring July 1 or 2 thru July 6


----------



## pedro47 (May 18, 2015)

OBX is going to jam pack the first week of July. A third auction could be Virginia Beach, Virginia. Good luck.


----------



## obiomach (May 26, 2015)

Definitely looking for a July 2-5 stay.  Beach, either Mytrle SC, VA, OBX, or Coast of NC


----------



## obiomach (Jun 10, 2015)

Still looking
Narrowed it down.  need a 7/2-7/5 Stay

1.  Myrtle Beach
2. OBX or any coastal area of NC
3. WIlliamsburg VA
4. Virginia Beach

If you have a 2 bedroom unit in any of those places, let me know


----------

